# Hashi's here with 8.1t TSH



## Ravenmoon (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone ... 
I'm new here and looking to talk with others that can understand what I'm going though. .
I was diagnosed with Hashimotos that 3 years ago. Since then I keep getting blood work done ever 3 to 6 months. . About a month ago I noticed in a picture of me that my neck was swollen or my thyroid. . Went to see my doctor and they took more blood and sent me for a ultrasound. . I'm on 100mg of levo and that's it .. I feel tired all the time. I seam to have a 4-5 day what I call flare up where I'm Really tired and feel very rundown .. my body is sore most of the time and I can't deal with cold. . And don't even get me going on my hair. . Or what's left of my hair. . Now today my doctors nurse calls and says my tsh level is 8.1 and my cholesterol is 225 high. .. I have to go back Thursday for the results of the ultrasound and to raise my meds again (levo) why would my thyroid be swollen and now my tsh is 8.1 ... Sigh 
Not sure what's going on but anyone who has delt with this please talk to me :sad0049:
I would so appreciate it :confused0031:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's good your doctor ordered that ultrasound. Have you ever had one before?

Obviously that TSH is high, but have you have your free t4 and free t3 tested as well?

Once you get the results, please post them (with ranges) along with the ultrasound report and we can be more helpful.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Inflammation. Hashi's is an autoimmune disease that causes inflammation. Taking thyroid medication is not the cure-all. You need to calm down the immune response in addition to taking meds. As Joplin said, have your free's tested too and post the results and ranges. The US report would be helpful as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ravenmoon said:


> Hello everyone ...
> I'm new here and looking to talk with others that can understand what I'm going though. .
> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos that 3 years ago. Since then I keep getting blood work done ever 3 to 6 months. . About a month ago I noticed in a picture of me that my neck was swollen or my thyroid. . Went to see my doctor and they took more blood and sent me for a ultrasound. . I'm on 100mg of levo and that's it .. I feel tired all the time. I seam to have a 4-5 day what I call flare up where I'm Really tired and feel very rundown .. my body is sore most of the time and I can't deal with cold. . And don't even get me going on my hair. . Or what's left of my hair. . Now today my doctors nurse calls and says my tsh level is 8.1 and my cholesterol is 225 high. .. I have to go back Thursday for the results of the ultrasound and to raise my meds again (levo) why would my thyroid be swollen and now my tsh is 8.1 ... Sigh
> Not sure what's going on but anyone who has delt with this please talk to me :sad0049:
> I would so appreciate it :confused0031:




Sure would like to hear what the ultra-sound shows. That would be step #1

It is quite obvious you are hypo and developing a goiter. Glad your doc ordered the US.

Let us know.

Sending hugs too as I know this is a rough time for you!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

hugs6

Yes, welcome and I think you will get some answers soon. Like everyone has said, getting that ultrasound is going to be good, as is if you can convince your doc to test Free T3 and Free T4. Dosing thyroid medications only by TSH is not the best way to optimize your treatment. And that's the key... optimizing, not just getting it "in range".


----------



## Ravenmoon (Jun 6, 2013)

I will get a copy of my blood work on Thursday to find out my t4 and t3 
I went to pick up a copy of my US today and don't understand the findings
I will post it maybe someone here can explain it before I see my doctor. . I just like to know
I can't stand waiting when it comes to something like this .. Here is the findings


> Findings Thyroid: 6/10/13
> 
> The thyroid parenchyma is diffusely heterogeneous and somewhat hypervascular . The right thyroid lobe measures 5.1 × 1.6 × 2.1cm . The isthmus measures 0.4cm in thickness. The left thyroid lobe measures 5.1 × 1.8 × 1.8cm.
> There are small hypoechoic nodules in the upper pole of the left thyroid lobe measuring less then 1cm in size. These measure up to 0.4 and 0.6cm respectively.
> ...


----------



## Ravenmoon (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay went to see my doctor today My leves 
T4 - 6.3 - Range 4.5-12.0 mcg/dl

T3 - 33 - Range 22-35 percent

T4 Free 2.1 - Range 1.4-3.8 units

TSH 8.12 - Range 0.40-4.50 miu/l

My Cholesterol is 222 - Range 125-200

He rasied my levothyroxine from 100mg to 125mg 
And wants me to see a endocrinologist . The ultrasound I posted above this thread.. 
He's told me I will probably have to have the needle aspiration because there's only one
Nodule .. He said it's more likely to hand many .. so one concerns him..
I'm really confused now and trying to read up on my levels and I don't see my 
Matching up ...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any chance you could post the ranges with those results? Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Not surprised by the high cholesterol whatsoever. Pretty typical for somebody with thyroid or autoimmune problems.

Good to hear your doc increased your levothyroxine and is sending you to an endocrinologist. I do wish your doc had tested your Free T3 and Reverse T3, however.


----------

